# Need CV and reference letter format for ACS assessment - Software Tester



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm an ECE graduate with 4+ years of experience in Software Testing. I'm in the process of preparing necessary docs for ACS Skills Assessment.

It would be of great help if you could share resume and employer reference letter formats - Testing or any other ICT occupation.

Thanks in advance for helping me out.

Kind Regards,
Vijay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

i suggest you check rpl format thread by alizulf, i remember he posted a ref letter format. and for cv search the forum u wil get it


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi
> 
> i suggest you check rpl format thread by alizulf, i remember he posted a ref letter format. and for cv search the forum u wil get it


Thank you Anjali


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Documents attestation reg.*



anj1976 said:


> hi
> 
> i suggest you check rpl format thread by alizulf, i remember he posted a ref letter format. and for cv search the forum u wil get it


Hi Anjali,

Could you please advise if I need to get my Offer letter/Appointment letter, Payslips, bank statements, Form 16 attested?

I'm currently in Australia and planning to get attestation from a JP. I've only soft copies for the above mentioned document and I'm not sure if JP will attest by seeing the soft copies.

Also, can I submit Payg certificate? I'm not sure if I can do that as TFN number is there. Please advise.

Thanks & Regards,
VJ


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi vijay, take colored copies instead, they are considered as good as attested, or send them to someone in India, they can take prints, get them attested and speed/register post or courier to you, takes close to 7 days to reach you but is definitely cheaper than getting them done here in AU


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi vijay, take colored copies instead, they are considered as good as attested, or send them to someone in India, they can take prints, get them attested and speed/register post or courier to you, takes close to 7 days to reach you but is definitely cheaper than getting them done here in AU


For ACS assessments, attested hard copies are mandatory as far as I know, be it color or not. The color as good as attested is applicable only during DIAC applications.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

a fellow forumer, Mr India got all his documents colored copied/prints, nothing was attested, he is in Sydney right now . This is how I know it works, worked for him, confirm from him once i suggest


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi vijay, take colored copies instead, they are considered as good as attested, or send them to someone in India, they can take prints, get them attested and speed/register post or courier to you, takes close to 7 days to reach you but is definitely cheaper than getting them done here in AU


Thanks Anjali!

Could you please suggest on the below:

Also, can I submit Payg certificate? I'm not sure if I can do that as TFN number is there. Please advise.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> a fellow forumer, Mr India got all his documents colored copied/prints, nothing was attested, he is in Sydney right now . This is how I know it works, worked for him, confirm from him once i suggest


Nowhere does it say on the guidelines for ACS that colored copies can be used instead of certified ones: 

http://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July 2011 v3.0.pdf

"3.1 CERTIFIED DOCUMENTS

All copied documents submitted with an application must be certified copies.
A document is certified when a copy of the original document has been sighted and stamped by 
appropriate authorized person.
To be a certified document the copy needs to clearly show on every page of the copied document the 
following information. 
 The words “Certified True Copy of the Original” 
 The original signature of the certifying person
 The name, date & provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the 
certifying person legibly printed with the signature. 
Certification is required for:
 Identification documents such as Passport & Birth Certificate
 Educational & Training Certificates 
 Professional Memberships
 Certificates
Certification can be authorized within Australia by:
 a registered migration agent
 a justice of the peace or a bail justice 
 an Australian lawyer 
 a member of the police force 
 a sheriff or a deputy sheriff 
 a councillor of a municipality 
 a senior officer of a council 
 a medical practitioner "(..and some more in the list)


It does mention on the DIAC visa application that colored copies can be used without attestation during visa application while submitting scanned documents. I think you are confusing it with this, but ACS has never mentioned that colored ones will do(This is for submitting hard copies - which is mandatory even if you have uploaded scanned color copies as part of your online application) . I would suggest it is always better to do what is specified on ACS site.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

oz_sg10 said:


> Nowhere does it say on the guidelines for ACS that colored copies can be used instead of certified ones:
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July 2011 v3.0.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info oz_sg10!


----------



## syampavan (Nov 2, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an ECE graduate with 4+ years of experience in Software Testing. I'm in the process of preparing necessary docs for ACS Skills Assessment.
> 
> ...



Hi Vijay,

I have 4+ years of experience as Software Engineer and finished by B.Tech in Electronics and Instrumentation discipline. (with some ICT related subjects, almost similar to ECE course).

Could you please let me know whether the experience is sufficient to apply for SKills assessment, as my graduation is not with ICT as major ?

And if so, in which group are you planning to apply -- Group A, Group B or RPL ?

Regards,
Syam.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

syampavan said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> I have 4+ years of experience as Software Engineer and finished by B.Tech in Electronics and Instrumentation discipline. (with some ICT related subjects, almost similar to ECE course).
> 
> ...


Hi Syam,

Exp: First thing, do self evaluation for 65 points test. I've 3 years offshore and 1 year onshore experience. So that was enough for me.

Skill assessment: We cant/dont need to select a group during application. ACS will assess and award the group based on our degree.

Cheers!
Vijay


----------



## syampavan (Nov 2, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Hi Syam,
> 
> Exp: First thing, do self evaluation for 65 points test. I've 3 years offshore and 1 year onshore experience. So that was enough for me.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,

Thanks for your response, but it is mentioned in the ACS documentation that we have to apply in a specific group and the grouping depends on our educational backgroud. (major in ICT, minor in ICT and non-ICT).

But then if you have alread got your skills assessment done, i can also try.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

syampavan said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Thanks for your response, but it is mentioned in the ACS documentation that we have to apply in a specific group and the grouping depends on our educational backgroud. (major in ICT, minor in ICT and non-ICT).
> 
> But then if you have alread got your skills assessment done, i can also try.



Suitable skills assessment applications fall into three (3) distinct groupings. This will be decided by ACS.

1.	Group A - refers to application type “Skills” on the application form. This application is for applicants with a Bachelor Degree or higher, with an ICT major and ICT skilled employment.

2.	Group B - refers to application type “Skills” on the application form. This application is for applicants with a Diploma or Bachelor Degree, with a minor in ICT and ICT skilled employment.

3.	Group C - refers to application type “Recent Graduate” on the application form. This application is for applicants applying for skilled employment exemption. Applicants need to have completed an Australian degree within six (6) months from the date of submission of their application.


----------



## syampavan (Nov 2, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Suitable skills assessment applications fall into three (3) distinct groupings. This will be decided by ACS.
> 
> 1.	Group A - refers to application type “Skills” on the application form. This application is for applicants with a Bachelor Degree or higher, with an ICT major and ICT skilled employment.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,

Have u already applied for ACS ? Any idea about to which group your application will be categorized to ?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

syampavan said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Have u already applied for ACS ? Any idea about to which group your application will be categorized to ?


Group A


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello mentors,

I am in the same boat like you. I have 5 years of onshore experience in software testing though i have graduated from ECE.
I am planning to start my ACS assessment. 
Can anyone please share reference letter for ACS.


----------



## kpvivek (Dec 18, 2011)

*CV for software testing*



vijay176 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an ECE graduate with 4+ years of experience in Software Testing. I'm in the process of preparing necessary docs for ACS Skills Assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,

Im also having 4+ years experience in S/W testing with BE (ECE) background. Could you please share your CV for me. I too in the process of preparing ACS assessment.

Thanks in advance,
Vivek P


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

oz_sg10 said:


> Nowhere does it say on the guidelines for ACS that colored copies can be used instead of certified ones


This is what I read as well. Can anyone confirm if colour copies are acceptable or if i need to get copies certified regardless. I'm getting all my references ready for an application in the new year. I know anj said someone else had done this but presume it was just for DIAC purposes and ACS.

Sorry to kick up an old thread.

thanks


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

JimJams said:


> This is what I read as well. Can anyone confirm if colour copies are acceptable or if i need to get copies certified regardless. I'm getting all my references ready for an application in the new year. I know anj said someone else had done this but presume it was just for DIAC purposes and ACS.
> 
> Sorry to kick up an old thread.
> 
> thanks


As far as I know, there is no formal note anywhere in ACS site that says, color copies are accepted. They always ask for certified copies of originals.

Good luck!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> As far as I know, there is no formal note anywhere in ACS site that says, color copies are accepted. They always ask for certified copies of originals.
> 
> Good luck!


That's exactly what I've read on the ACS site. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone

Happy new year, hope you've all had a good xmas and new years break.

I'm just about to apply for my ACS, just waiting on references from previous employers. I have a slight problem in obtaining references for the past 6 months because I have been contracting (so employed by an agency and never directly or the company). Unfortunately they have been short 3 month contracts and the manager there doesn't seem too keen on giving references for contractors!

I have enough previous experience so this to not be an issue and to be able to get the assessment I need. If I simply do not send in the reference (maybe note down in the statutory declaration the problem i have) will this cause me issues?

thanks


----------

